# GBB Breeding advice needed



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Well my female has just moulted and my male is now also ready fter his moult last week so with any luck both should be ready to make sme love in about 4 weeks.

Anyone have any advice or info on their attempts


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Seasonal conditioning may be the reason so many males get munched apparently:

Breeding Report - Chromatopelma cyanopblescens - ATS Discussion Board

RobC telling about his breeding attempts, y'know the guy off YouTube.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I managed to get a sac, but it was full of black eggs 

It's all down to humidity I think. Keeping the female nice and humid until breeding (which, idealy should be roughly 3 months after her moult). Then I'm told you drop the humidity, _try_ and mate the T's and then gradually increase the humidity again. This is just information I have been told, which I got _after_ my failed attempt. There is a good artical about GBB breeding in one of the BTS journals by Mikhail F. Bagaturov if you can find it!

I ended up selling my AF because I couldn't find anyone with a spare male! Anyone who had one also had a female so wanted the male for their own breeding!

I have 5 large slings now, so I'll have another go when they mature!

Best of luck with the breeding. I know these are one of the hardest species to breed!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have heard the females are prone to munching males, did your female attempt to eat the male or was it fairly easy?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Kamike said:


> I have heard the females are prone to munching males, did your female attempt to eat the male or was it fairly easy?


when i got the AF gbb of jamie a month or so ago he told me that the male got munched


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

what about trying them under red light ya never know lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe a bit of Barry White and some oyster before hand :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

If the wet-season (spring rains) thing is accurate then the male-munching tendencies could just be that females are not in the mood.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Females are known to munch males before, during and after mating! It's just a big risk with this species whenever you try and breed them.

George is correct, the male I had didn't survive. but he did his job 1st!


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

he should try taking her out for cricket and locust head candle lit dinner. buy her a few drinks get her more in the mood go back to hers see what happens worth a try:devil:


----------

